
There's a Compelling Reason to Upgrade to Premium Pandora - alexkavon
https://www.forbes.com/sites/willburns/2017/04/20/this-article-will-sell-more-pandora-premium-upgrades-than-its-ad-campaign/
======
alexkavon
Interesting take that choice with music is the toughest hurdle. I run into
this all the time on Google Music. I open the app and I want to listen to
something. I can choose a list of things I've heard recently (nice because I
like to listen to albums), but when I'm not feeling my recent additions or
plays, I'd like to deep dive into my library and listen to stuff that I
haven't heard in a while.

There is a heavy focus on "what's new" but in reality anything can be "what's
new" if the user has never come across it.

Personal curation of content can be one of the most satisfying activities of
my day yet, it's the most gimped with services.

